# 2006 GTO transmission options



## dcanzater (Feb 1, 2015)

Good morning, 
I'm new to the forums here and I have a quick question that I'm sure you guys can help me with. I purchased a 2006 GTO without the engine and drive train and I'm installing a built LQ9 to replace the LS2. Someone is willing to sell me a rebuilt 4L60e from a 1999 Suburban with corvette servos and I'm wondering if this would work in my car. The tranny is from a 2 wheel drive Suburban. I have the original GTO computer that had a M6 in it so it would need to be re-programmed for the A4. Other than reprogramming, will this tranny work or will I have other issues. If not, what are my options of trannies, will a 4L65e from an escalade work? Thanks.


----------

